# Automator



## Martin123 (30 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis qq temps je cherche à écrire un Applescript ou faire une routine Automator permettant d'envoyer tous les jeudi à 12h un message de rappel à un groupe de destinataire.

QQu'un sait faire ceci moi je patauge!
D'avance merci

Depuis très longtemps, je cherche un moyen pour que les membres prennent une minute pour lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" avant d'ouvrir dans "Applications" un topic qui n'y a pas sa place, hélas, je suis encore loin du but  Il y est entre autre expliqué que pour Automator, le forum où poster est déterminé par l"application qu'Automator doit piloter.

On déménage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2010)

Tiens, distrait que je suis, j'avais oublié de mettre le lien vers l'annonce "à lire avant de poster". C'est réparé !


----------

